# Report from Ontario



## amwassil (Sep 16, 2022)

https://www.skirsch.com/covid/LiberalPartyReport.pdf

The report concludes:




> Given the statistical evidence provided in this report, the public health policy tools such as mass vaccination campaigns, mandates, passports and travel restrictions need to be reevaluated for relevance in this phase of SARS-CoV-2. The abundance of evidence documented by Public Health Ontario (PHO), Public Health Agency of Canada (PHAC) and top-tier scientific journals demonstrates that the vaccines do not prevent infection or hospitalization. The Ontario data show that vaccination currently makes little difference in terms of hospitalization and death rates for those below age 60. Additionally, since there are known risks of adverse events and unknown long term effects, these must be considered in developing vaccine policies.





> The empirical evidence investigated in this report from PHO and PHAC does not support continuing mass vaccination programs, mandates, passports and travel bans for all age groups. Rather, it may be prudent to utilize a more targeted and cost-effective approach focused on vaccinating the high-risk group, while factoring in an individual’s potential risk of vaccine-related adverse events.


----------



## Jules (Sep 16, 2022)

This was a report prepared for a Politician by a so-called Independent Researcher.


----------



## amwassil (Sep 17, 2022)

Serious adverse events of special interest following mRNA COVID-19 vaccination in randomized trials in adults​
*COVID-19 Vaccine Boosters for Young Adults: A Risk-Benefit Assessment and Five Ethical Arguments against Mandates at Universities*​
Discussion here.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 17, 2022)

One of the scary things about the pandemic is all the ignorant anti science types coming out of the woodwork like a hatch of bark beetles.  If you had paid more attention in school, folks, you wouldn’t have to be so scared of vaccines etc. So sad that fear becomes a substitute for knowledge.


----------



## amwassil (Sep 17, 2022)

One of the scariest things is folks who don't bother to read the actual science and then accuse those who do of being ignorant or fools.


----------



## amwassil (Sep 18, 2022)

Proof that Israel found serious safety problems with the Covid vaccines then deliberately covered it up


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 24, 2022)

amwassil, I do hope you realize your "source" in post #6, Steve Kirsch, is a _*tech entrepreneur *_and NOT a scientist. He is profit-driven, not a philanthropist.

He based his anti-vaxx premise on _the claims of a carpet cleaner who came to his house to clean._

*Steve Kirsch and the Seduction of Simplicity*
An entrepreneur decided to invest money into researching off-patent drugs against COVID-19. Why did that lead him to the anti-vaxx movement?
McGill University, Office for Science and Society, 20May2022
Motto: "Separating Sense from Nonsense"
(free link) https://www.mcgill.ca/oss/article/critical-thinking/steve-kirsch-and-seduction-simplicity


----------



## amwassil (Sep 24, 2022)

You're making the error of the fallacy of authority. Kirsch has the data and evidence to back up what he says. And he makes it readily available to anyone who wants to see it - you can check it out for yourself. Kirsch did not invent the data.

https://viralimmunologist.substack.com/p/fundamentally-flawed-covid-19-science


----------

